# Weight Gain



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

Iam IBS C and can't seem to lose weight no matter how I try. I have slow transit and need magnesium or stimulants all the time. Could this affect my ability to lose weight in any way? (no thyroid problem by the way.)HELP please. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Ha, and all I want is to GAIN a few pounds!


----------



## Gotta go Sherry (Feb 9, 2005)

I have IBS-C and IBS-D with slow gastric empting.I have not had any problem losing weight. I have lost 30 lbs since Sept. It was not easy, I mostly just cut back on my eating and I never eat3 hours before I go to bed.Hope this helps.


----------

